# 1756 g3



## florida boy (Aug 9, 2014)

I recently bought a 1756 G3 to set up for bowfishing. I have a fairly new honda generator . I feel like the decking on the front is already big enough . I am trying to figure out what would be a decent material to build the railing out of ? When I talk to some they say to go with LED's and skip the generator ? I will be starting from scratch on buying lights so I am open to ideas?


----------



## UpSouth811 (Aug 10, 2014)

Lights r pure preference. We could start a 10 page argument on which lights r better. What I've seen is a lot of people jumped on the led bandwagon but most sale them if they have been used to shooting on mh or hps. But it's pure preference. A many of world Champions have killed a lot of fish on halogens. I wouldn't go without a genny. If you want LEDs go ahead and spend the money and get seelites. They have a great rep standing behind their products. Personally I like hps. Them and MH r going to put out the most light and require a lot less lights


----------



## S Adams (Aug 10, 2014)

X2^^^on what UpSouth811 said


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Aug 10, 2014)

^ this.... I'm running halos right now.... No desire to switch to LEDs... Only switch I'll make is back to hps


----------



## florida boy (Aug 12, 2014)

thanks guys !


----------



## FOD (Aug 12, 2014)

Be easy on that railing too. I prefer none. All the railings I've ever been around are either tall enough to bust a limb, or short enough so that when you do fall over you go head first.


----------



## jmblackw (Aug 15, 2014)

My 1652 G3 expanded metal decking. EMT 1"& 3/4" frame/rails rails are 1' high just enough for the 11" lights


----------



## florida boy (Aug 18, 2014)

thats a good looking setup


----------



## 82crawler (Feb 17, 2015)

I welded that deck It works great and didn't break the bank.

I can't stand a generator after fishing all electric


----------

